

Ask HN: We redesigned our teaser page, what do you think about it now? - NikolaWaevio

The link is:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teaser.waevio.com&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;Please post your opinion and let me know what do you think about it - don&#x27;t hold back with the criticism too!
======
k__
I don't know what it's trying to tell me. It feels rather slow and the color
of the image doesn't match the background of the body/page.

------
pwg
Too much tease - the page provides me with zero idea of what this is or why I
should be interested in it at all.

------
NikolaWaevio
Clickable link: [http://teaser.waevio.com/](http://teaser.waevio.com/)

